# Accident W/Injuries Point Lookout Rd & Aster Drive



## Jeff

*Accident W/Injuries-Point Lookout Rd & Aster Drive*

1842: Police dispatching for the Accident with injuries reported to have been around Bear Creek but units on the scene now advising more toward the area of Aster Drive. Reported to be four vehicles and injuries involved. Traffic is hosed in the area.

1846: Police requesting State Highways be called as they expect to be there a while.

1845: Police advising incoming units to shut route 5 down at Chingville Rd. and start turning traffic around. I believe both lanes of traffic on route 5 are closed.

1854: Re constructionist en route to the accident scene.

1905: Sounds like a MSP Helo just landed.

I have to leave for a while so am unable to follow this to completion but it does not sound good. Expect traffic issues and Road Closures well into the evening.


----------



## belvak

This may explain why the chopper flew over my house a few minutes ago. Timing sounds about right for leaving that area and heading to PG or Baltimore. Hope everyone makes it.


----------



## jp2854

i did hear them say they had to fly a 2yr old out category B whatever that is supposed to mean.


----------



## Sula

Jeff said:


> 1842: Police dispatching for the Accident with injuries reported to have been around Bear Creek but units on the scene now advising more toward the area of Aster Drive. Reported to be four vehicles and injuries involved. Trafffic is hosed in the area.
> 
> 1846: Police requesting State Highways be called as they expect to be there a while.
> 
> 1845: Police advising incoming units to shut route 5 down at Chingville Rd. and start turning traffic around. I believe both lanes of traffic on route 5 are closed.
> 
> 1854: Reconstructionist enroute to the accident scene.
> 
> 1905: Sounds like a MSP Helo just landed.
> 
> I have to leave for a while so am unable to follow this to completion but it does not sound  good. Expect traffic issues and Road Closures well into the evening.



  Long time no see!  Hope all is well


----------



## CRHS89

Glad to see you back Jeff


----------



## ovred

Sula said:


> Long time no see!  Hope all is well


----------



## jazz lady

Damn.    I heard all the sirens and then a helicopter so I knew something bad happened nearby.  Prayers to all involved.


----------



## wineo

I know one woman has died, 3 months from having her baby. How sad for the family.

Thanks Jeff for keeping us updated.  Prayers to all those involved.


----------



## kwillia

wineo said:


> I know one woman has died, 3 months from having her baby. How sad for the family.
> 
> Thanks Jeff for keeping us updated.  Prayers to all those involved.


Wow... a deceased 7 mth preggo woman and fetus, and a 2 yr old fly out. How horrible...


----------



## SoMDGirl42

wineo said:


> I know one woman has died, 3 months from having her baby. How sad for the family.
> 
> Thanks Jeff for keeping us updated.  Prayers to all those involved.



I don't know how you would know this unless you know the person involved. I'm sorry for your loss.  What a double tragedy.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I did a U-turn and saw the 4 ambulances, fire trucks, ALS and staties flying up the road.


----------



## wineo

SoMDGirl42 said:


> I don't know how you would know this unless you know the person involved. I'm sorry for your loss.  What a double tragedy.



I do know the family involved and it is very sad.  I hope her mother and son both make it.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

wineo said:


> I do know the family involved and it is very sad.  I hope her mother and son both make it.



Again, my condolences and prayers for her mother and son.


----------



## belvak

wineo said:


> I do know the family involved and it is very sad.  I hope her mother and son both make it.



How sad. So very sorry for the families of the injured/deceased. My deepest sympathy to all.


----------



## Island_Chick

Sending my T&P's to the family


----------



## Jeff

While in the Truck heard Patient Information being passed to Trooper 2.

50 YO Female. Parapalegic and also had Spina Bifida. Had one other medical issue mentioned but I can't remember. Unsure what, if any, problems she had as a result if the accident.


----------



## NAS

I am not a family member of the woman but my daughter in law is, the baby has alot of broken bones her Aunt (the 50yr old female) has internal bleeding,Please everyone keep them in your prayers!


----------



## jazz lady

Tragic Three-Car Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

Totally horrific.  Many thoughts and prayers going out to those affected.


----------



## FaP

My cousin and aunt..................................... Please live aunt, please! You're the best aunt ever. RiP Cousin, sorry it happened this way. I couldn't believe it when I got the text. You will be missed. prayers are with you aunt.


----------



## poster

FaP said:


> My cousin and aunt..................................... Please live aunt, please! You're the best aunt ever. RiP Cousin, sorry it happened this way. I couldn't believe it when I got the text. You will be missed. Prays are with you aunt.



Thoughts and prayers for this family, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## FaP

poster said:


> Thoughts and prayers for this family, so sorry for your loss.



Thank you, didn't even know it was family involved in this when I was reading the thread earlier. Just got the text not too long ago.


----------



## Terence

R.I.P Cousin  and thanks for the prayers.


----------



## MMDad

jazz lady said:


> Tragic Three-Car Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> Totally horrific.  Many thoughts and prayers going out to those affected.



Crap. Two YO not buckled.


----------



## Jeff

2350: Police and SHA just now clearing the scene. I believe the reconstruction is complete.


----------



## poster

FaP said:


> Thank you, didn't even know it was family involved in this when I was reading the thread earlier. Just got the text not too long ago.



I have this sinking feeling that I know these people.
Your aunt is she married but not living with her husband?


----------



## FaP

poster said:


> I have this sinking feeling that I know these people.
> Your aunt is she married but not living with her husband?


Nope, not married. Lives with her boyfriend.


----------



## Jeff

MMDad said:


> Crap. Two YO not buckled.


 
I hope a few folks see this thread and a few take the time to think about this. I see folks every now and again with an unbuckled child. Even hear calls go out on the scanner where folks call the Police after having seen one.

Takes a few bucks and just a moments time. Buckle those kids in peeps.


----------



## Jeff

Just waking up here and hearing yet another Officer working a Reconstruction Card. Unsure if there was yet another accident in the night or they were still working the same incident.


----------



## bcp

It is so hard to read about accidents that involve small children.
 2 years old and no restraints? what are people thinking.


----------



## bcp

Did anyone hear how the child came out? 
 that is the worse nightmare of any parent.


----------



## Jeff

bcp said:


> It is so hard to read about accidents that involve small children.
> 2 years old and no restraints? what are people thinking.


 

My boys are 12 & 15 and even though they usually end up riding in the back seat, they know the first thing I am gonna do is make sure they buckle up. Every once in a while I'll catch the 12 YO trying to be slick and put the seatbelt under is arm as opposed to over his shoulder. I get the  when I tell him to put it on right and hopefully he will be around and healthy and can  at me for a long time to come.


----------



## RoseRed

bcp said:


> It is so hard to read about accidents that involve small children.
> 2 years old and no restraints? *what are people thinking*.



They aren't.


----------



## FaP

bcp said:


> Did anyone hear how the child came out?
> that is the worse nightmare of any parent.



I haven't heard anything, will try to find out more if I can.


----------



## deino2002

FaP said:


> I haven't heard anything, will try to find out more if I can.



I heard from a friend who is a member of the family that the child suffered 2 broken legs and broken collarbone. Have not heard anything on the mother/grandmother.

My thoughts and prayers go out to all family & friends. I recently lost a young family member to a similar situtation and understand what they are going through


----------



## kris31280

A 2 year old, not restrained, seriously?  :shakeshead: I've got no words for it because I'm dumbfounded.

T&P to the families of the injured and deceased.


----------



## Ibelieve

Not having a child restrained is completely unacceptable.  Agreed.  But also, if I'm reading the story correctly, the one that caused this wasn't paying attention to the stopped car making a turn.  Another :shakeshead: moment.  Pay attention, people!!!!  The law is you stop behind the car until they make the turn safely.  You do no go around on the shoulder, you do not come flying up and crash into them from behind.

Many blessings and courage and prayers to the family and victims, but also to the one who caused it.  I'm not sure how I could live with it.


----------



## deino2002

Ibelieve said:


> Not having a child restrained is completely unacceptable.



We can only assume that the child was not restrained due to negligence. Who's to say that the child did not unbuckle him/herself :shrug:


Either way, this is a truly sad situtation and my thoughts & prayers go out to those involved.

When things like this happen, it reminds me of how precious life is and tomorrow is never promised, life can change in the blink of an eye.


----------



## libertytyranny

deino2002 said:


> We can only assume that the child was not restrained due to negligence. Who's to say that the child did not unbuckle him/herself :shrug:
> 
> 
> Either way, this is a truly sad situtation and my thoughts & prayers go out to those involved.
> 
> When things like this happen, it reminds me of how precious life is and tomorrow is never promised, life can change in the blink of an eye.



Because a two year old, assuming they are not enormously large for their age should be not only buckled but in an appropriate child seat..which are generally tough for little ones to unbuckle..(it happens, i know). My little cousin was severely injured not too long ago when her dumb*** mother put a damn 30 pound child in a regular seat belt instead of a seat..the seatbelt bisected her intestines and she had to have extensive surgury..as well as a terrible head injury when she flew up and hit the roof...brain swelling and all..had to have surgury there as well...her couple month old brother was completely unharmed, because he was in an infant seat! Please everyone buckle your children appropriatly..im sure it wasnt to be cruel she wasnt buckled...many have even said oh when i was little i rode around in the car without a seat and i lived. sure...out of pure luck. buckle your babies.


----------



## mgdbaa

I see that a car hit her in the back of her car causing her car to cross the center line where she was then hit head on from a vehicle coming from the other direction.  What happened to the driver who caused this accident.  People with poor diving skills or who just do not pay attention, or texting, or putting make up on or talking on the phone when they should be paying attention to the road and potential accidents. A careless driver I am sure of has taken the life of a childs mother.  I am so sorry for the family.  Even though the child should have been in restraints, doesn't dismiss the careless drivers of others who cause this kind of damage.


----------



## sockgirl77

wineo said:


> I do know the family involved and it is very sad.  I hope her mother and son both make it.



I know the father of his son. Is he okay?


----------



## daisycreek

Jeff said:


> I hope a few folks see this thread and a few take the time to think about this. I see folks every now and again with an unbuckled child. Even hear calls go out on the scanner where folks call the Police after having seen one.
> 
> Takes a few bucks and just a moments time. Buckle those kids in peeps.



Also be aware while you are driving...

 I travel this same route each day to work and I can not tell you how many times I see people that have to slam on their brakes because the car ahead has stopped and is waiting to turn... the car behind the one turning ends up panic braking...

I don't know if they are just not paying attention, texting, on the phone or what...

 but please put some space between you and the car ahead of you. 

prayers to the families involved in this tragedy.


----------



## wineo

sockgirl77 said:


> I know the father of his son. Is he okay?



I heard the son didn't make it and the mother has 2 broken legs.


----------



## desertrat

daisycreek said:


> Also be aware while you are driving...
> 
> I travel this same route each day to work and I can not tell you how many times I see people that have to slam on their brakes because the car ahead has stopped and is waiting to turn... the car behind the one turning ends up panic braking...
> 
> I don't know if they are just not paying attention, texting, on the phone or what...
> 
> but please put some space between you and the car ahead of you.
> 
> prayers to the families involved in this tragedy.



Also keep checking your rear view mirror if you are the one who is stopped.


----------



## sockgirl77

wineo said:


> I heard the son didn't make it and the mother has 2 broken legs.



Oh God. That's awful. Let me sent a  text to his Daddy. I'd like to confirm that before I do though.


----------



## RoseRed

desertrat said:


> Also keep checking your rear view mirror if you are the one who is stopped.



And do not turn your steering wheel to the left for making the turn, in case you do get hit from behind.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Ibelieve said:


> you do not come flying up and crash into them from behind.



I'm quite certain it was done on purpose!


----------



## Ibelieve

*Update*

UPDATE: Tragic Three-Car Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

It states the person who hit from behind was attempting to pass on the shoulder WHICH IS ILLEGAL.  Nobody said it was done intentionally, but he did break the law and has now caused a lot of damage.  I also said that I felt badly for him as well.  Had he obeyed the law, been paying attention, not texting, whatever the circumstances, this tragedy could have been completely avoided.


----------



## GWguy

desertrat said:


> Also keep checking your rear view mirror if you are the one who is stopped.



I do that instinctively if I have to brake hard or stop.  Gives me a chance to sneak forward a bit or plan an escape if I see the car behind me isn't stopping in time.


----------



## Chasey_Lane

Ibelieve;3943459It states the person who hit from behind was attempting to pass on the shoulder WHICH IS ILLEGAL.  [/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I believe you can pass on the shoulder if there is no solid line.  Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## GWguy

Chasey_Lane said:


> I believe you can pass on the shoulder if there is no solid line.  Can anyone confirm this?



This was argued at length in another forum.  General consensus is that passing on the right if you cross a solid line is not permitted, but others insist is is if the car in front is stopped for a left turn. Broken or dashed lines on the right, generally it's OK to pass.


----------



## desertrat

Chasey_Lane said:


> I believe you can pass on the shoulder if there is no solid line.  Can anyone confirm this?



I'm sure it is if you don't leave the roadway or smash into another car.


----------



## desertrat

Chasey_Lane said:


> I believe you can pass on the shoulder if there is no solid line.  Can anyone confirm this?



Looks like there are lines there anyway.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I drive this route 3 or 4 days a week. When making the left onto Whirlwind or Chingville people pass me all the time on the right hand side. 

I feel horrible for that family and everyone that is affected. 

There is no reason that the child should not have been in restraints. I take my friend's little boy in my truck and check his car seat straps 3 or 4 times becuse I am so nervous about missing something.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

libertytyranny said:


> Because a two year old, assuming they are not enormously large for their age should be not only buckled but in an appropriate child seat..



I have an enormously large 2 year old. The average weight for a 5 point harness on a car seat is 35 pounds. She was over this as well as her head was above the top of the car seat. I went out and spent 179.00 each for three new car seats that have the 5 point harness, adjustable head rest for taller kids, and are approved for the 5 point harness to 65 pounds. I'm a single mother, and forking out almost 600 dollars for new car seats wasn't easy, but I know she'll be safer and I've done was I felt was best for her safety. She is 3 1/2 now and 51 pounds, so I have some time left in this seat before I convert it to a booster seat with a seat belt. I plan to keep kids in the 5 point harness as long as it's safe to do so.

For those of you with toddlers, please remember to keep an eye out for the carseat "fit" for your child. Just because you can fit your kid in the carseat and buckle it, doesn't mean it is safe if your child is over the weight limit or their head is above the back of the seat.

Prayers for this little boy, and may his mommy rest in peace.


----------



## DoWhat

GWguy said:


> This was argued at length in another forum.  General consensus is that passing on the right if you cross a solid line is not permitted, but others insist is is if the car in front is stopped for a left turn. Broken or dashed lines on the right, generally it's OK to pass.



That area does have the dashed lines for passing on the right.
I drive it every day.


----------



## wineo

sockgirl77 said:


> Oh God. That's awful. Let me sent a  text to his Daddy. I'd like to confirm that before I do though.



I was told he was in OC.


----------



## GWguy

DoWhat said:


> That area does have the dashed lines for passing on the right.
> I drive it every day.



I tried to see it in the pictures, couldn't decide what was there.
Thanx.


----------



## G1G4

GWguy said:


> I tried to see it in the pictures, couldn't decide what was there.
> Thanx.



If you look in a few of the pictures, you can see on the right hand side that the lane is bulged over, for vehicles to pass.


----------



## Ibelieve

DoWhat said:


> That area does have the dashed lines for passing on the right.
> I drive it every day.



Okay, so if it does have the dashed lines, it is perfectly legal and so I apologize.  The following was taken from Maryland General Assembly website.  There is also a thread from 2004 on the forums that discusses it (and may be more).

"The driver of a vehicle may overtake and pass a vehicle on the right only if (1) the overtaken vehicle is making or about to make a left turn; (2) on an unobstructed highway unoccupied by parked vehicles that is wide enough for two or more lines of vehicles moving in the same direction as the overtaking vehicle; or on any one-way roadway if unobstructed, and wide enough for two or more lines of moving vehicles. In the above circumstances, the driver of a vehicle may pass on the right only if it is safe to do so. The driver of a vehicle may not overtake and pass another vehicle on the right by driving off
the roadway. The driver of a vehicle who passes on the right unlawfully or drives off the roadway while passing on the right is guilty of a misdemeanor and is subject to a maximum fine of $500. The prepayment penalty assessed by the District Court is $110 and MVA must assess one point against the driver’s license. If the violation contributes to an accident, the prepayment penalty increases to $150 and three points must be assessed against the driver’s license."

As DoWhat said, there are dashed lines which would make it legal, so I am sorry.  However, the argument here is now what constitutes "roadway?"

Regardless, I should have not gotten off topic.  This is a tragedy for ALL involved any way you look at it.  And my thoughts and prayers go out to anyone touched by this.


----------



## ICit

Ibelieve said:


> Okay, so if it does have the dashed lines, it is perfectly legal and so I apologize.  The following was taken from Maryland General Assembly website.  There is also a thread from 2004 on the forums that discusses it (and may be more).
> 
> "The driver of a vehicle may overtake and pass a vehicle on the right only if (1) the overtaken vehicle is making or about to make a left turn; (2) on an unobstructed highway unoccupied by parked vehicles that is wide enough for two or more lines of vehicles moving in the same direction as the overtaking vehicle; or on any one-way roadway if unobstructed, and wide enough for two or more lines of moving vehicles. In the above circumstances, the driver of a vehicle may pass on the right only if it is safe to do so. The driver of a vehicle may not overtake and pass another vehicle on the right by driving off
> the roadway. The driver of a vehicle who passes on the right unlawfully or drives off the roadway while passing on the right is guilty of a misdemeanor and is subject to a maximum fine of $500. The prepayment penalty assessed by the District Court is $110 and MVA must assess one point against the driver’s license. If the violation contributes to an accident, the prepayment penalty increases to $150 and three points must be assessed against the driver’s license."
> 
> As DoWhat said, there are dashed lines which would make it legal, so I am sorry.  However, the argument here is now what constitutes "roadway?"
> 
> Regardless, I should have not gotten off topic.  This is a tragedy for ALL involved any way you look at it.  And my thoughts and prayers go out to anyone touched by this.



Off roadway would be "off pavement"  .... example  he drove into your yard (narrow shoulder) to get around several cars that were turning left or thru the ditch, or grass area.


----------



## The_MailLadi

wineo said:


> I was told he was in OC.



I know that as of last night the family was trying to get a hold of Dad. Have not heard anymore other than when I spoke to you this morning. This is one horrific tragedy if there ever was one, and this family is going to need all the support they can get. My heart is just broken for Mom, my thoughts and prayers are with this family, if ever there was a decent soul amoung us it's Kate's and to even imagine what she is going through right now is heartbreaking.


----------



## godsbutterfly

Thoughts & prayers for all involved.


----------



## wineo

Update:  mom is in surgery for her legs and the son is alive, he also is in suregery


----------



## ICit

wineo said:


> Update:  mom is in surgery for her legs and the son is alive, he also is in suregery



oh thank god!!!  Thoughts and prayers for both of them    They will need it.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## sockgirl77

ICit said:


> oh thank god!!!  Thoughts and prayers for both of them    They will need it.  Please keep us updated.


----------



## toppick08

desertrat said:


> Also keep checking your rear view mirror if you are the one who is stopped.


----------



## sockgirl77

Crap. I just heard who the driver of the truck was. It definitely was not intentional. This is a wonderful man. I hope all is well with him as well.


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Crap. I just heard who the driver of the truck was. It definitely was not intentional. This is a wonderful man. I hope all is well with him as well.



  But unfortunately, you will still have people bashing him.  He truly is a great person and is not someone that is careless behind the wheel.  But whatever the reason was, this one time will affect him forever...  Prayers to all involved.


----------



## GWguy

rwethereyet said:


> But unfortunately, you will still have people bashing him.  He truly is a great person and is not someone that is careless behind the wheel.  But whatever the reason was, this one time will affect him forever...  Prayers to all involved.



Over the years, I've learned it's best to keep my accusing comments to myself until I have all the facts or was a witness.  I have neither.


----------



## Go G-Men

sockgirl77 said:


> Crap. I just heard who the driver of the truck was. It definitely was not intentional. This is a wonderful man. I hope all is well with him as well.



Just goes to show that sometimes bad things happen to good people.  This whole incident is a real shame and my prayers go out to all involved.


----------



## David

Lexington Park Woman Perishes in 3 Vehicle Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland Headline News


----------



## Terence

thanks for all the wishes and prayers, still cant believe this man


----------



## RatchetJaw

HeavyChevy75 said:


> *people pass me all the time on the right hand side. *



well I guess what I meant to say is, in most cases idiots pass you on the shoulder with a solid line. I wonder if he was on the cell phone ? I'll be glad when the day comes that Maryland bans the use of cell phones, it's a shame people have become so dependent on them, I guess I should say careless.


----------



## DoWhat

RatchetJaw said:


> hopefully people will now learn that this was an illegal move.



It was not an illegal move.
There is a passing lane, on the right hand side, at that location.

It looks to me that the individual trying to pass on the right, either didn't see the stopped vehicle (was her left turn blinker on?), and at the last second swerved to avoid, but clipped it.

It does not look like a complete rear end impact.


----------



## MMDad

The damage looks bad enough to expect injuries, but if these people had been wearing seatbelts the odds are very low that there would have been a fatality.

The truck driver may be responsible for causing the crash, but the responsibility for the death belongs to the person who chose to drive without wearing a seatbelt.


----------



## bulldog

DoWhat said:


> It was not an illegal move.
> There is a passing lane, on the right hand side, at that location.
> 
> It looks to me that the individual trying to pass on the right, either didn't see the stopped vehicle (was her left turn blinker on?), and at the last second swerved to avoid, but clipped it.
> 
> It does not look like a complete rear end impact.



Very true, there is a turn lane and him passing on the right was 100% legal.  Not sure why he did not make it, but it was legal to do.  The rear end hit was worse than the pictures show.  Bad enough in fact that a wheelchair that was in the trunk of the car ended up in the back seat.


----------



## bulldog

MMDad said:


> The damage looks bad enough to expect injuries, but if these people had been wearing seatbelts the odds are very low that there would have been a fatality.
> 
> The truck driver may be responsible for causing the crash, but the responsibility for the death belongs to the person who chose to drive without wearing a seatbelt.



Exactly!


----------



## daisycreek

DoWhat said:


> It was not an illegal move.
> There is a passing lane, on the right hand side, at that location.
> 
> It looks to me that the individual trying to pass on the right, either didn't see the stopped vehicle (was her left turn blinker on?), and at the last second swerved to avoid, but clipped it.
> 
> It does not look like a complete rear end impact.



Thats what I thought.. Didn't it say somewhere that the truck driver also had a child with them ? Maybe the child took his attention from the road?


----------



## FaP

DoWhat said:


> It was not an illegal move.
> There is a passing lane, on the right hand side, at that location.
> 
> It looks to me that the individual trying to pass on the right, either didn't see the stopped vehicle (was her left turn blinker on?), and at the last second swerved to avoid, but clipped it.
> 
> It does not look like a complete rear end impact.



You are wrong, that lane there is a turning lane to go into the Cox Run place, since she was making a left she had to be coming from the Leonardtown way. Which doesn't have a passing lane for that coming traffic.


----------



## kom526

HeavyChevy75 said:


> I drive this route 3 or 4 days a week. When making the left onto Whirlwind or Chingville people pass me all the time on the right hand side.



Look at the white line at both of those places, they are bumped out to allow passing on the right side.


----------



## bulldog

FaP said:


> You are wrong, that lane there is a turning lane to go into the Cox Run place, since she was making a left she had to be coming from the Leonardtown way. Which doesn't have a passing lane for that coming traffic.



No, you are wrong. There is an improved shoulder lined in such a way that allows south bound traffic to go around a south bound car turning into Cox's Run.


----------



## DoWhat

FaP said:


> You are wrong.



Hey idiot, I am never wrong.
Do a drive by and then come back and apologize to me.


----------



## Terminator

DoWhat said:


> Hey idiot, I am never wrong.
> Do a drive by and then come back and apologize to me.


----------



## ginwoman

desertrat said:


> Also keep checking your rear view mirror if you are the one who is stopped.



Yes, and TAP YOUR BREAKS REPEATEDLY the flashing could help the driver behind you to realize you are STOPPED.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

Do any of the friends/family on here have updates on the little boy and her mother?


----------



## NutCluster

SoMDGirl42 said:


> Do any of the friends/family on here have updates on the little boy and her mother?



his


----------



## SoMDGirl42

NutCluster said:


> his



HER !  The little boy's mother died in the accident. HER mother was in the car as well. 

NOW, does anyone have an update on the little boy and his GRANDMOTHER?


----------



## glhs837

Ibelieve said:


> UPDATE: Tragic Three-Car Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News
> 
> It states the person who hit from behind was attempting to pass on the shoulder WHICH IS ILLEGAL.  Nobody said it was done intentionally, but he did break the law and has now caused a lot of damage.  I also said that I felt badly for him as well.  Had he obeyed the law, been paying attention, not texting, whatever the circumstances, this tragedy could have been completely avoided.





Your web browser and the Maps site are incompatible

Let that settle it, there is a legal lane to the right to pass folks stopped to turn into Aster from NB Route 5. Now, either she had her back end in that lane, or he wasnt fully in the turn lane.


----------



## Terminator

I think everyone on here arguing about the passing/turning lane should be on the jury for this case to hear how the lawyers argue it.  My guess is it won't even come up.  What will be argued is whether brake / turn lights were working, seatbelt use, tox levels in everyone's blood, and registration of vehicles.  Accidents happen - it is part of life - get over it.  As much as "big brother" tries to protect us, accidents will continue to happen and people will still die.  We can't all live forever - not the way it was meant to be.  There is one greater than "big brother" that controls our destiny.  Case closed.


----------



## mAlice

Terminator said:


> I think everyone on here arguing about the passing/turning lane should be on the jury for this case to hear how the lawyers argue it.  My guess is it won't even come up.  What will be argued is whether brake / turn lights were working, seatbelt use, tox levels in everyone's blood, and registration of vehicles.  Accidents happen - it is part of life - get over it.  As much as "big brother" tries to protect us, accidents will continue to happen and people will still die.  We can't all live forever - not the way it was meant to be.  There is one greater than "big brother" that controls our destiny.  Case closed.




So, should we all stop typing now?


----------



## desertrat

glhs837 said:


> Your web browser and the Maps site are incompatible
> 
> Let that settle it, there is a legal lane to the right to pass folks stopped to turn into Aster from NB Route 5. Now, either she had her back end in that lane, or he wasnt fully in the turn lane.



Good job.


----------



## FaP

DoWhat said:


> Hey idiot, I am never wrong.
> Do a drive by and then come back and apologize to me.


That's what you think, keep thinking you're never wrong. Karma will get you, that big F-350 will be coming after you next. You must be god or something? 

No updates here, can't get in touch with the other daughter of the family. I don't get any calls or anything unless I go visit one of their houses which isn't very often because of work and everything else. I doubt going to their home will help they are most likely at the hospital, I would think anyways. I will try myspace and try to get a little more info from there.


----------



## Terence

DoWhat said:


> Hey idiot, I am never wrong.
> Do a drive by and then come back and apologize to me.



Dude will you shut the hell up or just stay out of this thread, god man wtf is with ppl these days?


----------



## SoccerMom2

deino2002 said:


> We can only assume that the child was not restrained due to negligence. Who's to say that the child did not unbuckle him/herself :shrug:
> 
> 
> Either way, this is a truly sad situtation and my thoughts & prayers go out to those involved.
> 
> When things like this happen, it reminds me of how precious life is and tomorrow is never promised, life can change in the blink of an eye.



I read somewhere that the child was not in a car seat/booster seat. I could be wrong. My thoughts to the child.


----------



## FaP

The mother of the daughter has two broken legs, and the young boy is in a body cast with both legs in casts too. They are both still alive, but of course in lots of pain. And still at hospital. Everytime I seen them going someplace they always buckled the child up. No idea why they didn't this time. 

Thats all I know for now.


----------



## sockgirl77

FaP said:


> Everytime I seen them going someplace they always buckled the child up. No idea why they didn't this time.



It only takes one time.


----------



## glhs837

Terminator said:


> I think everyone on here arguing about the passing/turning lane should be on the jury for this case to hear how the lawyers argue it.  *My guess is it won't even come up*.  What will be argued is whether brake / turn lights were working, seatbelt use, tox levels in everyone's blood, and registration of vehicles.  *Accidents happen - it is part of life - get over it.*  As much as "big brother" tries to protect us, accidents will continue to happen and people will still die.  We can't all live forever - *not the way it was meant to be*.  There is one greater than "big brother" that controls our destiny.  Case closed.



You are right, since obviously, someone was out of the lane they were supposed to be in. That and the brake light thing are the keys. If her brake lights were out, and he didnt know she was stopped, thats one thing. If they worked, and he just didnt notice, thats another. Maybe she was off the brakes at the crucial moment, we dont know.

But there are actually very few "accidents". Accident implies that there was nothing that could have changed the course of what happened. A meteroite strike, thats an accident. An animal darting out, that can be an accident, although not always. 

An incident, however, means someone involved made a choice that, made differently, might have altered what happened. If she wasnt all the way over into the turn lane, that choice is critical. If he was on the phone and didnt notice her stopped til too late, that choice would make the difference. My point is that the "God decided to make that crash happen, and nothing would have prevented it" philosophy helps folks maintain the mindset of "Its all preordained, so theres no point in actually trying to prevent crashes". And that mindset kills. Find the cause, and make sure folks know. Trying to protect reputations by glossing over mistakes made helps no one, aviation has known that for years.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FaP said:


> The mother of the daughter has two broken legs, and the young boy is in a body cast with both legs in casts too. They are both still alive, but of course in lots of pain. And still at hospital. Everytime I seen them going someplace they always buckled the child up. No idea why they didn't this time.
> 
> Thats all I know for now.



Poor guy. Broken bones may heal, but his heart will be scarred for life without his mom.


----------



## shagger

FaP said:


> No updates here, can't get in touch with the other daughter of the family. I don't get any calls or anything unless I go visit one of their houses which isn't very often *because of work and everything else*. I doubt going to their home will help they are most likely at the hospital, I would think anyways. I will try myspace and try to get a little more info from there.



Work & everything??  come on - it's family in need.  YOU TAKE THE TIME TO GO SEE THEM!  Myspace to get updates?  Don't you know how to use the phone?  My god - what kind of person or family are you?  Must be a 4th or 5th cousin or something..... Get real and go see them!


----------



## FaP

shagger said:


> Work & everything??  come on - it's family in need.  YOU TAKE THE TIME TO GO SEE THEM!  Myspace to get updates?  Don't you know how to use the phone?  My god - what kind of person or family are you?  Must be a 4th or 5th cousin or something..... Get real and go see them!



How often do you go visit your cousins? Yes, I know how to use the phone, but it's pointless when they change their numbers 24/7 with prepaid cell phones. PM me, I will give you my address if you want to degrade me little boy come do it to my face. Not behind a keyboard. Loser, get a life. I know plenty of people that don't see cousins or family members daily.  You're pathetic.


----------



## Terence

FaP said:


> How often do you go visit your cousins? Yes, I know how to use the phone, but it's pointless when they change their numbers 24/7 with prepaid cell phones. PM me, I will give you my address if you want to degrade me little boy come do it to my face. Not behind a keyboard. Loser, get a life. I know plenty of people that don't see cousins or family members daily.  You're pathetic.



 shagger i love how you have been on the forums only for like 2 months and this is your first post. seriously just shut up omg lmfao what u said was pointless and just dumb.


----------



## DoWhat

Terence said:


> Dude will you shut the hell up or just stay out of this thread, god man wtf is with ppl these days?



Dumbass.


----------



## DoWhat

Terence said:


> shagger i love how you have been on the forums only for like 2 months and this is your first post. seriously just shut up omg lmfao what u said was pointless and just dumb.



I bet you are a Redskins fan.


----------



## toppick08

DoWhat said:


> I bet you are a Redskins fan.


----------



## FaP

DoWhat said:


> Dumbass.



Dang, you're the pot calling the kettle black.


----------



## tlct

you are a  ignorant a** if all you wanna do is argue over something like this. who cares about being a redskins fan. a innocent little boy lost his mother. she was a great mother and loved her little boy with her whole heart. and before you ask how i know this she is my first cousin. i loved her and will miss her so much. before you make ignorant comments think what if this was my family member.  r.i.p. my dear sweet cousin i miss you and love you.


----------



## Terence

DoWhat said:


> I bet you are a Redskins fan.


lolumad? dude wtf does that have to do with anything? i swear you just showed how stupid you truly are. I mean from saying your never wrong well guess what you are buddy.


----------



## Terence

tlct said:


> you are a  ignorant a** if all you wanna do is argue over something like this. who cares about being a redskins fan. a innocent little boy lost his mother. she was a great mother and loved her little boy with her whole heart. and before you ask how i know this she is my first cousin. i loved her and will miss her so much. before you make ignorant comments think what if this was my family member.  r.i.p. my dear sweet cousin i miss you and love you.



I agree, shes also my 1st cousin as well  and yes she loved him with all her heart R.I.P cus.


----------



## FaP

Terence said:


> lolumad? dude wtf does that have to do with anything? i swear you just showed how stupid you truly are. I mean from saying your never wrong well guess what you are buddy.



Just ignore the loser, he is a 47 year old virgin. That has never had any attention in his life and is now seeking it behind a keyboard because he is a pathetic excuse of a human being. Like I said earlier, his time will be here shortly the way he has no sympathy for anyone.


----------



## DoWhat

FaP said:


> Just ignore the loser, he is a 47 year old virgin. That has never had any attention in his life and is now seeking it behind a keyboard because he is a pathetic excuse of a human being. Like I said earlier, his time will be here shortly the way he has no sympathy for anyone.


----------



## rwethereyet

FaP said:


> You are wrong, that lane there is a turning lane to go into the Cox Run place, since she was making a left she had to be coming from the Leonardtown way. Which doesn't have a passing lane for that coming traffic.



There IS a passing lane on the shoulder for people going south on route 5 to pass people turning on Aster road.  The truck passing on the shoulder was LEGAL to pass on the shoulder.


----------



## itsbob

ginwoman said:


> Yes, and TAP YOUR BREAKS REPEATEDLY the flashing could help the driver behind you to realize you are STOPPED.



Install HyperLites.. you never have to worry about it again.

Oh, and we're not allowed to drink at work, I'd get fired for Using a Tap on my break..


----------



## sockgirl77

tlct said:


> you are a  ignorant a** if all you wanna do is argue over something like this. who cares about being a redskins fan. a innocent little boy lost his mother. she was a great mother and loved her little boy with her whole heart. and before you ask how i know this she is my first cousin. i loved her and will miss her so much. before you make ignorant comments think what if this was my family member.  r.i.p. my dear sweet cousin i miss you and love you.


Great mothers put their babies in carseat. Great mothers put their seatbelts on so they can be around to be a  mother their children. Sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## DoWhat

BadGirl said:


> Sorry.  Want me to go and delete my prior post?  Then you can delete your response to me that includes my quote, so it'll appear that this little tidbit had never been divulged.



Ok.


----------



## rwethereyet

sockgirl77 said:


> Great mothers put their babies in carseat. Great mothers put their seatbelts on so they can be around to be a  mother their children. Sorry, but that's the truth.




  Sorry for the loss of the mother, but it might have been avoided and her little boy might not have been hurt so bad had he of been buckled up.  You might think you are an excellent driver and you will be responsible, but it's other people you have to watch out for...


----------



## Terence

sockgirl77 said:


> Great mothers put their babies in carseat. Great mothers put their seatbelts on so they can be around to be a  mother their children. Sorry, but that's the truth.


----------



## Terminator

FaP said:


> No updates here, can't get in touch with the other daughter of the family. I don't get any calls or anything unless I go visit one of their houses which isn't very often because of work and everything else. I doubt going to their home will help they are most likely at the hospital, I would think anyways. I will try myspace and try to get a little more info from there.





shagger said:


> Work & everything??  come on - it's family in need.  YOU TAKE THE TIME TO GO SEE THEM!  Myspace to get updates?  Don't you know how to use the phone?  My god - *what kind of person or family are you?*  Must be a 4th or 5th cousin or something..... Get real and go see them!



I'll tell you who he is - He is "*afterlife*" in a previous life on these forums. FaP got teased and harrassed so much for his ignorance and stupidity as "*aFTeRLiFe*" that he created a new name - yeah - like people couldn't figure that out!  Now his ignorance is showing through again - who will he be next - "*n00b*" or how about "*LoSeR*".   So, he can't contact family because of work and EVERYTHING else - He probably flips hamburgers at work and "everything else" is online gaming with his other dweebs - yeah - more important than family.

So FaP - have you got an update on the injured family members yet - people want to know.


----------



## sockgirl77

Terminator said:


> I'll tell you who he is - He is "*afterlife*" in a previous life on these forums. FaP got teased and harrassed so much for his ignorance and stupidity as "*aFTeRLiFe*" that he created a new name - yeah - like people couldn't figure that out!  Now his ignorance is showing through again - who will he be next - "*n00b*" or how about "*LoSeR*".   So, he can't contact family because of work and EVERYTHING else - He probably flips hamburgers at work and "everything else" is online gaming with his other dweebs - yeah - more important than family.
> 
> So FaP - have you got an update on the injured family members yet - people want to know.



And just whose MPD are YoU?


----------



## Terminator

sockgirl77 said:


> And just whose MPD are YoU?



Guess - Me thinks its quite obvious!


----------



## Mama_Mia08

*All Around Sad*



sockgirl77 said:


> Great mothers put their babies in carseat. Great mothers put their seatbelts on so they can be around to be a  mother their children. Sorry, but that's the truth.





I have such mixed feelings about this. I feel so awful for all families involved. The reality is, someone lost their mother, daughter, niece, cousin, etc. Also, the driver who hit her while passing is going to live with this forever too. The driver who hit her head on is going to feel guilt of some kind as well. The people who sustained injuries are going to have some pain as well. Since speed or alcohol was not a factor it is safe to say it really was an ACCIDENT. We can point the finger all day long but when it comes down to it there were mistakes made by all parties involved. (except maybe the car coming towards Ms. Hall's car) 

Now to be slightly hypocritical. I would NEVER dream of allowing my kids to ride in a car w/out a booster, car seat, and seat belt. That is what I'm angry about. The little boy is who I feel so sad for. I am sure there is no doubt that this mother loved her child, but I cannot help to think how selfish of her and the 50 yr. old woman. I would not allow someone else to drive if people are not buckled especially kids. This child had an angel watching over him bc the family is lucky that he didn't pass as well. One of my best friends was in a horrible accident almost 2 years ago and her now 4 year old still has nightmares and my friend is still dealing with pain. Her little girl was in a car seat that saved her life. I'll get off my soapbox now...it just angers me...


----------



## FaP

Terminator said:


> I'll tell you who he is - He is "*afterlife*" in a previous life on these forums. FaP got teased and harrassed so much for his ignorance and stupidity as "*aFTeRLiFe*" that he created a new name - yeah - like people couldn't figure that out!  Now his ignorance is showing through again - who will he be next - "*n00b*" or how about "*LoSeR*".   So, he can't contact family because of work and EVERYTHING else - He probably flips hamburgers at work and "everything else" is online gaming with his other dweebs - yeah - more important than family.
> 
> So FaP - have you got an update on the injured family members yet - people want to know.


Well if you knew how to read then you would know that I already gave the update. You're just another punk behind his keyboard acting tough. Nice assumstions there but you're wrong on all of them. I got teased and harrassed on a forum? Ha, I can tell internet is serious business for you. I do the trolling boy, not you.


----------



## SoMDGirl42

FaP said:


> Well if you knew how to read then you would know that I already gave the update. You're just another punk behind his keyboard acting tough. Nice assumstions there but you're wrong on all of them. I got teased and harrassed on a forum? Ha, I can tell internet is serious business for you. I do the trolling boy, not you.



any update today? Last update I read was they were in surgery. If you posted after that, I didn't see.


----------



## FaP

SoMDGirl42 said:


> any update today? Last update I read was they were in surgery. If you posted after that, I didn't see.


Woman has two broken legs, boy is in full body cast. With legs in cast too, doing ok but of course in pain.


----------



## Terence

Terminator said:


> I'll tell you who he is - He is "*afterlife*" in a previous life on these forums. FaP got teased and harrassed so much for his ignorance and stupidity as "*aFTeRLiFe*" that he created a new name - yeah - like people couldn't figure that out!  Now his ignorance is showing through again - who will he be next - "*n00b*" or how about "*LoSeR*".   So, he can't contact family because of work and EVERYTHING else - He probably flips hamburgers at work and "everything else" is online gaming with his other dweebs - yeah - more important than family.



 cool story, bro.

BTW no one rly cares.


----------



## sockgirl77

Terence said:


> cool story, bro.
> 
> BTW no one rly cares.



Rly? I think it's funny as sht!


----------



## Terence

sockgirl77 said:


> Rly? I think it's funny as sht!



YA RLY! and no one asked for your opinion so please get down on your knees and start sucking, something you'll only be good at. k thx!


----------



## deino2002

Terence said:


> YA RLY! and no one asked for your opinion so please get down on your knees and start sucking, something you'll only be good at. k thx!



Instead of being on the computer telling someone to suck your/a dick, shouldn't you be with your family grieving the loss of your cousin :shrug: 

I just lost someone close to me in a similar situtation almost 2 months ago and other than talking to friends on the computer for support from them I was with her/my family. This should open up your eyes and make you realize that tomorrow is never promised, so hold the ones you love close. They could be gone tomorrow.....jmho. I am very sorry for your loss and hope that God gives your family strength to get through this. Now stop being so nasty plz.


----------



## Terence

Yes I know but the thing is its kinda pathetic how alot of idiots come on this forum just to insult or start #### with others. So hey I just wanna give it back to them until they realize how much a idiot they are as well.

And I know who your talkin about I sorta knew the girl myself from school but yea sorry for the loss R.I.P to her.


----------



## deino2002

Terence said:


> Yes I know but the thing is its kinda pathetic how alot of idiots come on this forum just to insult or start #### with others. So hey I just wanna give it back to them until they realize how much a idiot they are as well.
> 
> And I know who your talkin about I sorta knew the girl myself from school but yea sorry for the loss R.I.P to her.



Apology accepted. And yes, people do insult and  here on the forums. But you just have to be the bigger person and ignore the crap they are stirring, I've learned that being here for a few years. People say stuff to get a rise out of someone just to make things interesting on the forums. Let it roll off your back and don't let the bs get to you. 

Again, I am sorry for your familys loss.


----------



## glhs837

Mama_Mia08 said:


> *Since speed or alcohol was not a factor it is safe to say it really was an ACCIDENT. We can point the finger all day long but when it comes down to it there were mistakes made by all parties involved. (except maybe the car coming towards Ms. Hall's car)
> *




No, those things not being present doesn't make it an accident. An accident is a thing no one has any control over. An incident is a thing that could have been prevented by some choice not taken, or a poor one taken. As to mistakes being made by all parties, we certainly cant say that, not without there being more information than we have. Could be one or both drivers made mistakes, we dont know. I repeat from my earlier post, from what we know now, someone made a mistake, we dont know who, and the only reason to care is to highlight it so others may not repeat that mistake.


----------



## DoWhat

Terence said:


> yea sorry for the loss R.I.P to her.



I am sorry to hear about the loss of life. May she RIP and the family overcome her loss.


Now:
Terence, you are a "F"ing idiot.

Terence,
I just looked at your profile.  http://forums.somd.com/members/terence.html


*Age: *
19 
*Biography: *
Living life and succeeding in life


----------



## Terence

deino2002 said:


> Apology accepted. And yes, people do insult and  here on the forums. But you just have to be the bigger person and ignore the crap they are stirring, I've learned that being here for a few years. People say stuff to get a rise out of someone just to make things interesting on the forums. Let it roll off your back and don't let the bs get to you.
> 
> Again, I am sorry for your familys loss.


KK I will do so  and thanks


----------



## itsbob

Terence said:


> Yes I know but the thing is its kinda pathetic how *alot* of idiots come on this forum just to insult or start #### with others. So hey I just wanna give it back to them until they realize how much *a* idiot they are as well.
> 
> And I know who your talkin about I sorta knew the girl myself from school but yea sorry for the loss R.I.P to her.



Who are the idiots??


----------



## DoWhat

DoWhat said:


> I am sorry to hear about the loss of life. May she RIP and the family overcome her loss.
> 
> 
> Now:
> Terence, you are a "F"ing idiot.
> 
> Terence,
> I just looked at your profile.  http://forums.somd.com/members/terence.html
> 
> 
> *Age: *
> 19
> *Biography: *
> Living life and succeeding in life



Bump
Update for Terence.


----------



## Terence

DoWhat said:


> I am sorry to hear about the loss of life. May she RIP and the family overcome her loss.
> 
> 
> Now:
> Terence, you are a "F"ing idiot.
> 
> Terence,
> I just looked at your profile.  http://forums.somd.com/members/terence.html
> 
> 
> *Age: *
> 19
> *Biography: *
> Living life and succeeding in life



 congratulations, you know how to look at peoples profiles arent you special! Someone give this guy a cookie or a round of applause.

and bob I dont name names but you can look through the thread and see them. hell you can look through the whole forums and see them.


----------



## kom526




----------



## DoWhat

Terence said:


> congratulations,



Go and mourn the loss of your 1st cousin.
Sorry for your loss to you and your family.


----------



## deino2002

I just found out today that I am related to Crystal....her mother & my father are cousins. What a small world....she is a distant cousin, that is why I did not know who she was.....I guess in a way it is good that I did not know her well if at all...I don't think I could go through another loss of a young family member that I was close to again so soon....May she Rest In Peace


----------



## Mama_Mia08

*I Stand Corrected...*



glhs837 said:


> No, those things not being present doesn't make it an accident. An accident is a thing no one has any control over. An incident is a thing that could have been prevented by some choice not taken, or a poor one taken. As to mistakes being made by all parties, we certainly cant say that, not without there being more information than we have. Could be one or both drivers made mistakes, we dont know. I repeat from my earlier post, from what we know now, someone made a mistake, we dont know who, and the only reason to care is to highlight it so others may not repeat that mistake.



I am sure the driver who a** ended her and created this *incident *didn't get in his/her vehicle looking for someone to rear end. That's why I said accident. Also, I said mistakes by all parties EXCEPT MAYBE the driver of the 3rd vehicle. (not my direct quote, that's the gist of it) So I guess then MOST parties involved made mistakes. The driver passing on the shoulder, the mother who neglected to retrain the child properly, and the 50 yr. old woman who didn't speak up about it. 

I agree, that hopefully other people who don't pay attention while driving or passing and maybe don't buckle or restrain their children properly will learn from this. This is just an unfortunate loss and incident for all involved. That poor child....


----------



## glhs837

My point is that it isn't intention that counts. Very, very, few crashes are the result of intent to crash, the occasional suicide jockey notwithstanding. I did not address the lack of seat belts, becuase they most likely had nothing to do with causing the crash. The consequences of the crash flow from it, and they are what they are. The only thing I want to see people take away from this, as always, is to realize that behind the wheel, every split second counts. And the choices made can affect lives forever. 


Its not just another pass on the right, its a potential collision between two +3,000 pound pieces of metal.


----------



## itsbob

kom526 said:


>





It must be hard to recognize stupid if you're it!


----------



## bulldog

To the family:  Very sorry for your loss.  Please take down the memorial soon, or at the very least quit burning the candles.  I was leaving Cox's Run yesterday and a candle had set the grass on fire which also caught the poster board on fire.  It was small at the time and I was able to put it out, but had it been as dry as it was earlier in the year that whole area would have been up in flames in a hurry.


----------



## FaP

bulldog said:


> To the family:  Very sorry for your loss.  Please take down the memorial soon, or at the very least quit burning the candles.  I was leaving Cox's Run yesterday and a candle had set the grass on fire which also caught the poster board on fire.  It was small at the time and I was able to put it out, but had it been as dry as it was earlier in the year that whole area would have been up in flames in a hurry.



It was well lit tonight in the rain. Looked very good, was very happy to see it lit up and not going out.  We have family that lives down there and I am sure they are lighting it up.


----------



## willie

FaP said:


> It was well lit tonight in the rain. Looked very good, was very happy to see it lit up and not going out.  We have family that lives down there and I am sure they are lighting it up.



Do you morons have relatives in the state of California?


----------



## Gemmi

willie said:


> Do you morons have relatives in the state of California?



No. WTF do you mean by that? Morons??


----------



## desertrat

Gemmi said:


> No. WTF do you mean by that? Morons??



Possibly refering to the big fire that was intentionally set in CA and killed two firefighters?


----------



## Terminator

It always amazes me at these memorials that are set up on the sides of the roads.  It is bad enough that there has already been a fatal accident at these locations, but then a memorial is set up that distracts drivers from the road, which could then cause another fatal accident.  Most of the time it is not the family that sets up the memorial but friends.  Should the family be taking down these memorials in order to prevent other families from going through the same thing?  But then for a memorial such as the one being talked about here to cause fires......my god what are you people thinking??????  Hopefully the family members (or anyone) on this forum reading these comments will get it and take down the memorial.  Hell, I may go do it myself today just to prevent another accident (or incident).


----------



## sockgirl77

Terminator said:


> It always amazes me at these memorials that are set up on the sides of the roads.  It is bad enough that there has already been a fatal accident at these locations, but then a memorial is set up that distracts drivers from the road, which could then cause another fatal accident.  Most of the time it is not the family that sets up the memorial but friends.  Should the family be taking down these memorials in order to prevent other families from going through the same thing?  But then for a memorial such as the one being talked about here to cause fires......my god what are you people thinking??????  Hopefully the family members (or anyone) on this forum reading these comments will get it and take down the memorial.  Hell, I may go do it myself today just to prevent another accident (or incident).



This always ends up an interesting discussion...
Southern Maryland Community Forums - Search Results


----------



## itsbob

FaP said:


> It was well lit tonight in the rain. Looked very good, was very happy to see it lit up and not going out.  We have family that lives down there and I am sure they are lighting it up.



Anyone place a seatbelt and a carseat at the memorial??


----------



## FaP

itsbob said:


> Anyone place a seatbelt and a carseat at the memorial??



Not to my knowledge, but we surely wouldn't mind placing your head there. 
Terminator, if you decide to do so let me know what time you will be there to take it down.


----------



## itsbob

FaP said:


> Not to my knowledge, but we surely wouldn't mind placing your head there.
> Terminator, if you decide to do so let me know what time you will be there to take it down.



WOW, I make a point and you want me dead??

I mean it's TRUE that she wasn't wearing a seat belt, and it's also true she didn't have her two year old in a car seat.. Thank God he lived... 

What did I say wrong?  Did I hurt your feel saying something truthful?


----------



## FaP

itsbob said:


> WOW, I make a point and you want me dead??
> 
> I mean it's TRUE that she wasn't wearing a seat belt, and it's also true she didn't have her two year old in a car seat.. Thank God he lived...
> 
> What did I say wrong?  Did I hurt your feel saying something truthful?


No, punks like you that need to make ruthless and heartless comments behind a keyboard will be the last thing to hurt my feelings. Truth or not, you don't need to say things like that. Then again, punks usually don't get any attention in the real world so they try to find it else where.


----------



## itsbob

FaP said:


> No, punks like you that need to make ruthless and heartless comments behind a keyboard will be the last thing to hurt my feelings. Truth or not, you don't need to say things like that. Then again, punks usually don't get any attention in the real world so they try to find it else where.



That wasn't ruthless nor heartless, it was the truth.

If you are going to put up a memorial on the side of the road, why not include WHY she died.  Maybe it will serve for someone else to reach up and buckle their seat belts, OR even stop their car and put their 2 year old in their car seat.  Wouldn't that be a GREAT thing to come from a tragedy?


----------



## FaP

itsbob said:


> That wasn't ruthless nor heartless, it was the truth.


We read the story and know this, you don't need to mention it any further.


----------



## itsbob

Truth hurts when it's supposed to...


----------



## FaP

itsbob said:


> Truth hurst when it's supposed to...


 Yeah, its hurst. HURST me. 

You're pathetic.


----------



## itsbob

FaP said:


> We read the story and know this, you don't need to mention it any further.




Exactly.. WE know, we read about it, we don't need to drive by a tasteless memorial everyday to remind us either do we??

WHEW, that didn't take long.


----------



## FaP

itsbob said:


> Exactly.. WE know, we read about it, we don't need to drive by a tasteless memorial everyday to remind us either do we??
> 
> WHEW, that didn't take long.


That isn't there to remind you, can you get any dumber?


----------



## mAlice

I think we should all meet at the memorial site and park on the side of the road, get out of the car and have a little chit chat,  point and basically give the people who erected the memorial what they want.


----------



## bulldog

FaP said:


> It was well lit tonight in the rain. Looked very good, was very happy to see it lit up and not going out.  We have family that lives down there and I am sure they are lighting it up.



So, the candles placed at the memorial have already started one fire and you're glad that they are still lighting them up?


----------



## bulldog

FaP said:


> That isn't there to remind you, can you get any dumber?




What exactly is it there for then?  I drive in and out of Cox's Run 3-4 time every day and have yet to see anyone there reflecting on the family or the events that took place.  It serves no purpose other than to make the corner look like a trash heap.  If you want a memorial to go visit, go to her final resting spot.


----------



## deino2002

I had suggested to a friend of mine who sent me a text in reference to Crystals candle light vigil to hold it at another location. When Shana passed her friends put together a vigil at Chopticon, which turned out great. All candles were put out and memorials removed and those that made them took them home to keep for themselves. There were some things put at her accident scene but were taken down within a week or so. 

Yes, there were poor decisions made on Crystals part by not restraining her child or herself, but to sit and argue with each other about it is pointless.

Just take this tragedy as somewhat of a lesson....tomorrow is never promised to us, so try and live each day as if it were your last. Spend time with those you love and care for and make sure they know that you love them.


----------



## FaP

deino2002 said:


> I had suggested to a friend of mine who sent me a text in reference to Crystals candle light vigil to hold it at another location. When Shana passed her friends put together a vigil at Chopticon, which turned out great. All candles were put out and memorials removed and those that made them took them home to keep for themselves. There were some things put at her accident scene but were taken down within a week or so.
> 
> Yes, there were poor decisions made on Crystals part by not restraining her child or herself, but to sit and argue with each other about it is pointless.
> 
> Just take this tragedy as somewhat of a lesson....tomorrow is never promised to us, so try and live each day as if it were your last. Spend time with those you love and care for and make sure they know that you love them.



I agree.


----------



## FaP

bulldog said:


> What exactly is it there for then?  I drive in and out of Cox's Run 3-4 time every day and have yet to see anyone there reflecting on the family or the events that took place.  It serves no purpose other than to make the corner look like a trash heap.  If you want a memorial to go visit, go to her final resting spot.


For the family, half of them have been up the road visiting the mother. Where do you live down there, I will be sure to give you a visit or who do you go to see there? They have already done the stuff they needed, and they will be going to the final resting spot when that happens. It hasn't yet. It's not just for the family but friends have put stuff out there too. That exactly, for the family and friends. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. Pretty much common sense....


----------



## bulldog

FaP said:


> For the family, half of them have been up the road visiting the mother. Where do you live down there, I will be sure to give you a visit or who do you go to see there? They have already done the stuff they needed, and they will be going to the final resting spot when that happens. It hasn't yet. It's not just for the family but friends have put stuff out there too. That exactly, for the family and friends. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. Pretty much common sense....



It also does not take a rocket scientist to figure out that if I'm in and out of Cox's Run 3-4 times a day...I probably live there.  But, just for you, in case it's too difficult...I LIVE THERE and I don't care to see the junk that is being left.  More importantly I don't care for the careless, irresponsible safety hazard that was and continues to be created by the burning candles.
Not a big deal though because the Highway Administration recognizes that this memorial is against code and will be taking it down if someone else does not beat them to it.  If the family/friends take it down, they keep their stuff.  If the county or someone else takes it down...probably not.
Good luck.


----------



## FaP

bulldog said:


> It also does not take a rocket scientist to figure out that if I'm in and out of Cox's Run 3-4 times a day...I probably live there.  But, just for you, in case it's too difficult...I LIVE THERE and I don't care to see the junk that is being left.  More importantly I don't care for the careless, irresponsible safety hazard that was and continues to be created by the burning candles.
> Not a big deal though because the Highway Administration recognizes that this memorial is against code and will be taking it down if someone else does not beat them to it.  If the family/friends take it down, they keep their stuff.  If the county or someone else takes it down...probably not.
> Good luck.


No, it doesn't but I don't know you nor know your business. You could probably have a buttbuddy down there for all I know. You still didn't say which area in Cox's Run? Also 3-4 times a day could mean buying some drugs.... Then again, that's too difficult for you to understand. Could be family that live down there, it doesn't necessarily mean you need to live in there to go in and out that many times. Jerk


----------



## desertrat

FaP said:


> Well if you knew how to read then you would know that I already gave the update. You're *just another punk behind his keyboard acting tough.* .





FaP said:


> Not to my knowledge, but we surely wouldn't mind *placing your head there*.
> Terminator, if you decide to do so let me know what time you will be there to take it down.





FaP said:


> For the family, half of them have been up the road visiting the mother. *Where do you live down there, I will be sure to give you a visit or who do you go to see there?* They have already done the stuff they needed, and they will be going to the final resting spot when that happens. It hasn't yet. It's not just for the family but friends have put stuff out there too. That exactly, for the family and friends. Doesn't take a rocket scientist to figure that one out. Pretty much common sense....





FaP said:


> No, it doesn't but I don't know you nor know your business. You could probably have a buttbuddy down there for all I know. *You still didn't say which area in Cox's Run*?



OMG!! You must have the biggest meanest badest mf'n keyboard in the world!

:rolfmao:


----------



## bulldog

FaP said:


> No, it doesn't but I don't know you nor know your business. You could probably have a buttbuddy down there for all I know. You still didn't say which area in Cox's Run?



WTF difference does it make what area?  You and your family gonna come kick my ass or are you enough of a stud that you're thinking you can handle it alone?


----------



## deino2002

It's obvious that Fap is upset over the loss of his/her family member and should just walk away from the forums for awhile


----------



## rwethereyet

FaP said:


> No, it doesn't but I don't know you nor know your business. You could probably have a buttbuddy down there for all I know. You still didn't say which area in Cox's Run? Also 3-4 times a day could mean buying some drugs.... Then again, that's too difficult for you to understand. Could be family that live down there, it doesn't necessarily mean you need to live in there to go in and out that many times. Jerk



Poor FaP - I'm assuming you are grieving over your loss, but you sure are making yourself look stupid on here the more you type.


----------



## bulldog

rwethereyet said:


> Poor FaP - I'm assuming you are grieving over your loss, but you sure are making yourself look stupid on here the more you type.



Very true and I'm following along right behind him/her so it's time I shake this sticky booger off my finger and quit posting on this topic.
As I said in my original post, I'm very sorry for the loss the family suffered and hope that they find peace in their grief.
Remove the memorial please.


----------



## Gemmi

bulldog said:


> So, the candles placed at the memorial have already started one fire and you're glad that they are still lighting them up?



I would like to make a few comments here. First of all, I am related to this family by a former marriage. No one is denying that the people involved should have been wearing seatbelts and using a carseat. The fact is it's too late to go back and change that now. This is a terrible tragedy and the family members are deeply hurt by this. Memorials such as the candles are their way of dealing with some of the pain. Right now that is one of the ways they are coping with the loss of Crystal. She was a good person and I truly wish this had never happened. No one is trying to start a fire purposely. I am sure that is the last thing on their minds right now. Please have a little sympathy for the family. Hell, there hasn't even been the funeral yet.


----------



## Terminator

FaP said:


> Terminator, if you decide to do so let me know what time you will be there to take it down.



I will be there about 6:30 this evening on my way to the Funeral home for prayers.  We can take the teddy bears and candles and put them in the coffin with Crystal.




deino2002 said:


> It's obvious that Fap is upset over the loss of his/her family member and should just walk away from the forums for awhile



Based on a previous posts by Fap, I'm sure he isn't mourning because he said he didn't see or talk to family much and his feelings were not hurt by these comments.  Sounds like he is the ruthless one.  I probably saw and talked to Crystal more than he when I would stop for coffee on my way to work, and I'm not even family!


Enough said, I will make no further comments on the subject.


----------



## beach22

I know both familys. Crystal always put her son in a carseat everytime I saw her leave her house she had him in a carseat. Even though she did not have a seatbelt on herself neither did her mother. She did not ask for someone to come and kill her. I see people all the time with no seatbelts on and young kids that are not in seatbelts or carseats jumping around and the backseat of cars. The man that hit her is devasted.    R.I.P. Crystal and ur unborn baby girl!!!


----------



## SoMDGirl42

beach22 said:


> I know both familys. Crystal always put her son in a carseat everytime I saw her leave her house she had him in a carseat. Even though she did not have a seatbelt on herself neither did her mother. She did not ask for someone to come and kill her. I see people all the time with no seatbelts on and young kids that are not in seatbelts or carseats jumping around and the backseat of cars. The man that hit her is devasted.    R.I.P. Crystal and ur unborn baby girl!!!



She obviously didn't always put the baby in a carseat. Nuff said. It's very sad for all the families I'm sure.


----------



## Terence

Still cant believe ####ing morons are on here arguing, go outside and get some fresh air ####wits.

And yes its censored, how beautiful censorship can be at times. But you should be able to understand it.

Nuff said.


----------



## Gemmi

Terminator said:


> I will be there about 6:30 this evening on my way to the Funeral home for prayers.  We can take the teddy bears and candles and put them in the coffin with Crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on a previous posts by Fap, I'm sure he isn't mourning because he said he didn't see or talk to family much and his feelings were not hurt by these comments.  Sounds like he is the ruthless one.  I probably saw and talked to Crystal more than he when I would stop for coffee on my way to work, and I'm not even family!
> 
> 
> Enough said, I will make no further comments on the subject.



Just because you don't see family much doesn't mean you don't care about them. And yes, I am sure he is mourning. Everyone gets caught up in the hectic everyday life and there isn't always enough time to visit relatives on a regular basis. That does not mean you don't have feelings for them.


----------



## LoveHerSmiles

The word "fetus" makes me ill, it's a "baby", these tiny little humans that people like to refer to as a "fetus" have a heart beat at 6 week in womb! There is nothing "fetus" about that, it's life and how sad that they both lost theirs in this accident. Prayers to all


----------



## jazz lady

I've hesitated to post again in this thread, as the lady who died is a distant relative of mine.

I am very sorry for the outcome of this accident and my deepest sympathy goes out to all involved.  But there is NO excuse for not using your seat belt - I don't care if you're going 1 mile or a hundred.  Especially when you have a toddler in the vehicle with you.  The outcome would probably have been very different if that had occurred but unfortunately hindsight is 20/20 vision.

I only hope and pray that others learn from this and the family finds the strength to deal with this tragedy.


----------



## FaP

Terminator said:


> I will be there about 6:30 this evening on my way to the Funeral home for prayers.  We can take the teddy bears and candles and put them in the coffin with Crystal.
> 
> Based on a previous posts by Fap, I'm sure he isn't mourning because he said he didn't see or talk to family much and his feelings were not hurt by these comments.  Sounds like he is the ruthless one.  I probably saw and talked to Crystal more than he when I would stop for coffee on my way to work, and I'm not even family!
> 
> 
> Enough said, I will make no further comments on the subject.



Well, I didn't see anyone with a Terminator name tag there so you must have wanted to stay in hiding. 

Why would comments from no bodies that I don't even know hurt my feelings? It is the internet bro.... Oh yeah, you talked to her more since when? 2 or 3 years ago maybe even longer? It has been a while since she worked at Cook's


----------



## sockgirl77

FaP said:


> Well, I didn't see anyone with a Terminator name tag there so you must have wanted to stay in hiding.
> 
> Why would comments from no bodies that I don't even know hurt my feelings? It is the internet bro.... Oh yeah, you talked to her more since when? 2 or 3 years ago maybe even longer? It has been a while since she worked at Cook's



The obit even said that she worked at Cook's.


----------



## Gemmi

sockgirl77 said:


> The obit even said that she worked at Cook's.



She USED TO work at Cook's. But that was quite a while ago.


----------



## rwethereyet

Gemmi said:


> She USED TO work at Cook's. But that was quite a while ago.



Is the little boy's father in his life?  If so, will he go live with his father or stay with the grandmother?  Is she even able to take care of him?  Poor little guy.


----------



## FaP

rwethereyet said:


> Is the little boy's father in his life?  If so, will he go live with his father or stay with the grandmother?  Is she even able to take care of him?  Poor little guy.



Yes he is, he is currently with the father the last I heard. Grandmother is still not home so no she cannot take care of him yet. But who will take him for sure once its all set and done I'm not sure.


----------



## Terence

sockgirl77 said:


> The obit even said that she worked at Cook's.


----------



## RatchetJaw

Really want to change the subject here? 

Let's talk about all of you idiots out there who like to talk on the cell phone while other peoples family members are trying to live on the roads....

Anyone ever figure out what the dude was doing that caused him to hit them in the rear end anyway? I'm still waiting for the answer to that question... cell phone, radios, high, drunk, stupid???? what was it?


----------



## Gemmi

RatchetJaw said:


> Really want to change the subject here?
> 
> Let's talk about all of you idiots out there who like to talk on the cell phone while other peoples family members are trying to live on the roads....
> 
> Anyone ever figure out what the dude was doing that caused him to hit them in the rear end anyway? I'm still waiting for the answer to that question... cell phone, radios, high, drunk, stupid???? what was it?



Good question??


----------



## sockgirl77

RatchetJaw said:


> Really want to change the subject here?
> 
> Let's talk about all of you idiots out there who like to talk on the cell phone while other peoples family members are trying to live on the roads....
> 
> Anyone ever figure out what the dude was doing that caused him to hit them in the rear end anyway? I'm still waiting for the answer to that question... cell phone, radios, high, drunk, stupid???? what was it?


None of the above. And yes, a few of us know him in here.


----------



## MMDad

RatchetJaw said:


> while other peoples family members are trying to live on the roads....



People trying to live on the road wear their seatbelt. People trying to die on the road don't.

Thanks for playing!


----------



## shagger

MMDad said:


> People trying to live on the road wear their seatbelt. People trying to die on the road don't.
> 
> Thanks for playing!



PREMO!!  Love that answer!


----------



## lisa8439

MMDad said:


> People trying to live on the road wear their seatbelt.





Not to mention that kids should always be restrained in a car seat/booster or back seat with a seat belt for older kids. I make sure my kids are buckled tight before I even worry about myself... they are my priority.  Both of them are still in 5 point harness seats (they go up to 80 pounds and a pretty tall height).  The oldest gets mad sometimes but I've talked with him about safety on the road - and he sees how crazy people drive around here 

They have a friend who is routinely not buckled in at all (6 year old) - he just jumps in the backseat and they go.  I've talked to his mom very politely  about him needing a booster but she gets defensive and I stop, I am not his parent. They could afford it, so that is not the issue - I just don't know why parents don't take putting their kids in the correct car seat/booster more seriously. I hate to read about accidents where the kids were not buckled in...  

Didn't the fire department or the police department used to have a program where people could go get a free car seat if they couldn't afford one? I know when we lived in Florida the police department had a 'free car seat' program where you could walk in any time, fill out a quick little application, and walk out with a car seat - they would even help you put it in your car. I know money is tight for budgets in Maryland but raising money for something like that would be so worthwhile...


----------



## HeavyChevy75

RatchetJaw said:


> Really want to change the subject here?
> 
> Let's talk about all of you idiots out there who like to talk on the cell phone while other peoples family members are trying to live on the roads....
> 
> Anyone ever figure out what the dude was doing that caused him to hit them in the rear end anyway? I'm still waiting for the answer to that question... cell phone, radios, high, drunk, stupid???? what was it?



Maybe just a total freak accident? 


I am sure the driver of the truck feels horrible and has been having a rough time about the whole thing. NO I don't know him but I know that if I had rear-ended someone and they died. I would be beside myself and incosolable. Also replaying the accident in my head several times to see what I could have done different.


----------



## lisa8439

HeavyChevy75 said:


> Maybe just a total freak accident?
> 
> 
> I am sure the driver of the truck feels horrible and has been having a rough time about the whole thing. NO I don't know him but I know that if I had rear-ended someone and they died. I would be beside myself and incosolable. Also replaying the accident in my head several times to see what I could have done different.



I agree totally - I don't know him either, but he could have just looked down for a second and rear-ended them. And I can't even imagine what he is going through - it's a horrible tragedy for the family who lost their daughter/mom but it is also horrible for the man that hit them, as he has to live with that every day.


----------



## G1G4

He also could have overjudged his vehicle, which happens alot. It was said he was in a bigger truck (possibly a dually) and it's pretty easy to overjudge a vehicle that big.


----------



## RatchetJaw

MMDad said:


> People trying to live on the road wear their seatbelt. People trying to die on the road don't.
> 
> Thanks for playing!



I'll remember that when I see someone hit you head on and they were on the cell phone or something talk to no who can't wait for a better time.


----------



## RatchetJaw

G1G4 said:


> He also could have overjudged his vehicle, which happens alot. It was said he was in a bigger truck (possibly a dually) and it's pretty easy to overjudge a vehicle that big.



I say, tell me what he was doing then we can all walk away from this thread and find a new direction, can't wait to hear what he was doing... maybe no one wants anyone to know???????


----------



## glhs837

HeavyChevy75 said:


> *Maybe just a total freak accident?
> *
> 
> I am sure the driver of the truck feels horrible and has been having a rough time about the whole thing. NO I don't know him but I know that if I had rear-ended someone and they died. I would be beside myself and incosolable. Also replaying the accident in my head several times to see what I could have done different.




Could be. Maybe a mechanical part like a tie rod just failed, or he had a blowout, either of which could have sent him to the left with not enough time to correct. Chances are huge against such, but its possible.


----------



## G1G4

RatchetJaw said:


> I say, tell me what he was doing then we can all walk away from this thread and find a new direction, can't wait to hear what he was doing... maybe no one wants anyone to know???????



The polce report was already released, and he wasn't charged -- so the police found he wasn't doing anything. So really, what are you rambling about? 

UPDATE: Tragic Three-Car Accident in Callaway - Southern Maryland News, Charles County, Calvert County and St. Mary's County News

In case you missed it.


----------



## shagger

I thought we were done with this thread but if we must........

As I look at the pictures closer, the reason the pickup truck driver was not charged could be because the car he hit may not have been completely in the travel portion of the road.  Maybe the bumper was hanging across the white line into the passing lane, hence the truck driver did not have enough room to go around and could not avoid the accident.  Look at the rear of the car a bit closer - damage to the right rear corner is not that far in on the car - appears to have just barely hit it - pic #3.  Just my penny's worth.


----------



## glhs837

G1, I dont see anywhere in the linked article that says investigation complete, and the driver of the truck wasnt going to be charged, am I missing something? 

shagger, what are you judging the impact point from? The amount of the trunk that was damaged? Looks to be about 1 1/2 - 2 feet in to me. Now, maybe that back end of her car was over the line, maybe not, we cant tell, only the accident reconstruction teams report will tell on that.


----------



## HeavyChevy75

I don't see the update anywhere??


----------



## desertrat

shagger said:


> I thought we were done with this thread but if we must........
> 
> As I look at the pictures closer, the reason the pickup truck driver was not charged could be because the car he hit may not have been completely in the travel portion of the road.  Maybe the bumper was hanging across the white line into the passing lane, hence the truck driver did not have enough room to go around and could not avoid the accident.  Look at the rear of the car a bit closer - damage to the right rear corner is not that far in on the car - appears to have just barely hit it - pic #3.  Just my penny's worth.



So if someone is stopped in the road and partially blocking your lane it's ok to just ram them out of the way?


----------



## FaP

That sable is a pretty small car, I find it hard to believe any part of it were in the passing lane. I just think the driver of this F350 was in a hurry and didn't move his truck over enough. Then again, who knows... Only he does and whoever he has told.


----------



## glhs837

FaP said:


> That sable is a pretty small car, I find it hard to believe any part of it were in the passing lane. I just think the driver of this F350 was in a hurry and didn't move his truck over enough. Then again, who knows... Only he does and whoever he has told.



Actually, the Sable isnt that small. Its a midsize at worst. Same as the Taurus, they are the same car under the skin.


----------



## rwethereyet

FaP said:


> That sable is a pretty small car, I find it hard to believe any part of it were in the passing lane. I just think the driver of this F350 was in a hurry and didn't move his truck over enough. Then again, who knows... Only he does and whoever he has told.



I'm not sticking up for the driver of the truck because I believe as has been said before that this was just an "accident", but you are stating that you find it hard to believe any part of the Sable was in the passing lane.  Well, since the 2 year old wasn't in a car seat, he very well could have distracted the driver of the Sable and she could have moved in the passing lane when she stopping.  People need to stop making assumptions.  You know for a fact, the driver of the truck struck the Sable.  Events after that were unfortunate.  And honestly, some events and injuries that _could possibly _have been avoided if someone took the time to buckle a small child in a car seat and buckle theirselves in a seatbelt.


----------



## deino2002

rwethereyet said:


> stop making assumptions.


----------



## G1G4

deino2002 said:


>



l


----------

